# larry balotta



## Hiking (Nov 6, 2013)

Did anyone ever hear of a therapist Larry balotta? I found his videos on YouTube and his theory seems friggin accurate about kids raised in chaos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hiking (Nov 6, 2013)

ok nobody than...next
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brokenman85 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah I've seen his videos. Yeah, he is very right about that. He mentioned in one video on how if you are a kid and your parents got divorced....your chances for divorce go waaaay up for yourself. Seems true. My wife's mother divorced and remarried 3 times before she was 50, so my wife had no problem seeing this as normal behavior and easily walked out the door on a whim. Sucks.


----------

